# [Tweak] Fix MMS for the Open Market IDOL4s if using AT&T



## nate0 (Jun 4, 2017)

Due to the mishap that happened on 6-1-2017 with inadvertent engineering builds going out to phones, some folks have opted to restore their open market Idol4s with the T-Mobile FW. They are finding themselves with issues sending MMS messages.  Here is a reg file you can use to import that I know for sure works with AT&T.  You need to edit it though and where it says REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID, you need to put the ICCID (SIM card number/ID) in place of that.  

You can browse the registry using the Interop Tools app and view it (SIM card number/ID) and also import the registry file I attached with interop tools.  It is located under [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\ ]

Make sure you follow the directions here to install the app for editing the registry.

Some things about this reg file:
It enables SMS to SMTP Addressing with an AT&T short code
It enables show sending status
It enables automatic downloads for MMS
It uses a Lumia 950 User Agent Profile

You can edit or delete any of the strings out as needed, but I personally had no issues after importing it and then sending messages and mms on AT&T.

The reason I posted this, is due to Alcatel's lack of urgency in fixing the Open Market FFU that is currently unable to flash to the open market IDOL4s to restore it.

Let me know if there are any questions on this.


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 4, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Due to the mishap that happened on 6-1-2017 with inadvertent engineering builds going out to phones, some folks have opted to restore their open market Idol4s with the T-Mobile FW. They are finding themselves with issues sending MMS messages.  Here is a reg file you can use to import that I know for sure works with AT&T.  You need to edit it though and where it says REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID, you need to put the ICCID (SIM card number/ID) in place of that.
> 
> You can browse the registry using the Interop Tools app and view it (SIM card number/ID) and also import the registry file I attached with interop tools.  It is located under [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\ ]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good afternoon, what do you know about flashing in the open market model? i have this issue, can´t flash open market whit ffu


----------



## nate0 (Jun 4, 2017)

@rjcs123
The open market FFU is different as far as the PLAT ID it is needing matched in order to flash the FFU and I did confirm. It is part of the series of checks the flashing does before loading the FW.  My open market model IDOL 4s phone Plat ID is ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S identified from a xml under an Image Update folder. Not sure why this scenario exists for the open market ffu but it does. 

I have not figured out how to mount the PLAT partition from my phone as an MTP mount or some other way. If we could that is one way it could be changed. It looks like it resides in a SMBIOS.CFG file under PLAT:\SMBIOS\SMBIOS.CFG 
Pushing a cab file to alter it would be a second method.  But one does not exist yet.  Ultimately the OEM needs to figure out what they need to do to fix it...
You can see the difference when comparing the T-Mo ffu with the open market, and this is why it fails.

I confirmed a dump from the FFUs below: 

TMOUS PLAT ID identified in the FFU below: 
Number of partitions found 34 
Warning: RKH of SBL1 is missing from the FFU. Flashing the FFU may result non-booting device. 
Warning: RKH of UEFI is missing from the FFU. Flashing the FFU may result non-booting device. 
*Platform ID: ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S* 
Hi. index sector 40955648 
Computing integrity of FFU. Please wait... 
............. 

FFU integrity OK. 

Open Market FFU PLAT ID identified in the FFU below: 
Number of partitions found 34 
Warning: RKH of SBL1 is missing from the FFU. Flashing the FFU may result non-booting device. 
Warning: RKH of UEFI is missing from the FFU. Flashing the FFU may result non-booting device. 
*Platform ID: ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S.NA *
Hi. index sector 40955648 
Computing integrity of FFU. Please wait... 
............... 

FFU integrity OK. 

Now, what does not make sense is that the PLAT partition extracted from the FFU of the OPEN market device is also listed with the same PLAT ID as everything else as ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S. I think the OEM really messed up here honestly. It is a hex file and you can see it below. I am not sure if the FFUs are signed this way on purpose and the PLAT info was never updated or if something else is at fault here. Anyone else can chime in to add other info that would be great. 

Cfg version, if the data layout changes ever, Ignore for now. 
CFG:01.01 
# Compatible SMBIOS versions, Ignore for now. 
VER:02.03 
VER:02.06 
# Manufacturer 
01,04,S,"ALCATEL" 
# Family 
01,1A,S,"8996" 
# Product Name 
01,05,S,"IDOL4S" 
# Version 
01,06,S,"1.0" 
# Blank line needed after the last config


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 5, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @rjcs123
> The open market FFU is different as far as the PLAT ID it is needing matched in order to flash the FFU and I did confirm. It is part of the series of checks the flashing does before loading the FW.  My open market model IDOL 4s phone Plat ID is ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S identified from a xml under an Image Update folder. Not sure why this scenario exists for the open market ffu but it does.
> 
> I have not figured out how to mount the PLAT partition from my phone as an MTP mount or some other way. If we could that is one way it could be changed. It looks like it resides in a SMBIOS.CFG file under PLAT:\SMBIOS\SMBIOS.CFG
> ...

Click to collapse



when i tray to flash cellphone dont no match FFU. the result is for t-mobile =ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S.1.0 and open market=ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S.NA.. I have another Alcatel idol 4s from t-mobile and  I would like to unlock it . whats service recomend you? T-mobile does not want to unlock it because i not have an acountt . 

Regards!


----------



## nate0 (Jun 5, 2017)

I answered what I could for you in your thread about unlocking the T-Mobile model.  Please keep those questions for that thread over there, so not to take this one off topic.


----------



## mirasal2 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, could you explain more about your post?
I have L630 ds , can I try this??


----------



## nate0 (Jun 13, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hi, could you explain more about your post?
> I have L630 ds , can I try this??

Click to collapse



It could be used if MMS is not working on your Lumia if you wanted to try it.  This is occurring for the T-Mobile version of the IDOL4s while using it unlocked on AT&T.

What seems to be your issue?


----------



## mirasal2 (Jun 15, 2017)

nate0 said:


> It could be used if MMS is not working on your Lumia if you wanted to try it.  This is occurring for the T-Mobile version of the IDOL4s while using it unlocked on AT&T.
> 
> What seems to be your issue?

Click to collapse



My mobile phone doesn't send or receive mms what ever I do, I had visited my cellphone carier with no results ?


----------



## martzelx (Feb 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Due to the mishap that happened on 6-1-2017 with inadvertent engineering builds going out to phones, some folks have opted to restore their open market Idol4s with the T-Mobile FW. They are finding themselves with issues sending MMS messages.  Here is a reg file you can use to import that I know for sure works with AT&T.  You need to edit it though and where it says REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID, you need to put the ICCID (SIM card number/ID) in place of that.
> 
> You can browse the registry using the Interop Tools app and view it (SIM card number/ID) and also import the registry file I attached with interop tools.  It is located under [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\ ]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, 
I've just bought an Idol 4S on Microsoft Store US to use it in France and it works well except MMS.

I can send MMS if I set a blank name for the SIM Card (one space in fact to enable saving) and use some APN settings found on the Internet.
But I can't receive MMS and my carrier (Bouygues Telecom) can't (or doesn't want to) help me.

So, I've tried to import your reg file, but I still have the problem for receiving MMS. 

And I've noticed a mistake maybe: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\SMS]
"MsgQueuSize"=dword:00000400
or
"MsgQueueSize"=dword:00000400

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks like its queue, but I am not using the IDOL for what is below, it is from a 950 XL on T-Mobile.  let me check the reg file...


----------



## nate0 (Feb 18, 2018)

martzelx said:


> Hello,
> I've just bought an Idol 4S on Microsoft Store US to use it in France and it works well except MMS.
> 
> I can send MMS if I set a blank name for the SIM Card (one space in fact to enable saving) and use some APN settings found on the Internet.
> ...

Click to collapse



So my current phone has it a totally different location ([HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\SMS\Store] "MsgQueueSize"=dword:00000400)
I am not certain if that is an error on my part or if Microsoft changed its path.  Either way I will upload a new reg file for that.


----------



## martzelx (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> So my current phone has it a totally different location ([HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\SMS\Store] "MsgQueueSize"=dword:00000400)
> I am not certain if that is an error on my part or if Microsoft changed its path.  Either way I will upload a new reg file for that.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the new reg file.
I have test it but it is the same. 
My phone can send but not receive MMS.

How can I be certain that the phone reads the new registry keys ?

I have tried to add some toggles to check but without effect:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\*MY ICCID*]
"ShowAutomaticallyDownloadMMSToggle"=dword:00000001
"ShowRequiredMonthlyTest"=dword:00000001

Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

martzelx said:


> Thanks for the new reg file.
> I have test it but it is the same.
> My phone can send but not receive MMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you even using AT&T?  The keys here in the first post were meant to help people correct an MMS issue on AT&T because of being forced to use T-Mobile firmware.


----------



## martzelx (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Are you even using AT&T?  The keys here in the first post were meant to help people correct an MMS issue on AT&T because of being forced to use T-Mobile firmware.

Click to collapse



Hi nate0,
No, I'm not using AT&T but I have modified the reg file for my carrier.
I got values from my oldies Lumia 930 and Lumia 950 that were working perfectly.
But, it seems that adding or changing registry keys has no effect.

That's why I 'm looking for a registry key that has a visual effect.

Xavier


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

OK, I'll see where I can help. Have you checked the APN settings?  Never mind I see that in one of your posts you set the APN manually. The only issue is that you can't receive mms correct?


----------



## martzelx (Feb 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> OK, I'll see where I can help. Have you checked the APN settings?  Never mind I see that in one of your posts you set the APN manually. The only issue is that you can't receive mms correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, I can send MMS but I can't receive MMS.
APN Settings have been checked with the carrier support and it is OK, but they can't (don't want to) help me further because it is a US phone.

But, the weird thing is that I can only send MMS when the "SIM Card name" is blank (with a space).
If I put the real name of my carrier, sendind (and also receiving) does'nt work.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2018)

Manually setting an mms APN will override certain key values and settings under HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\.  It sets value under SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerProviderSettings\ to use the provided apn profile.  Did you try removing the mms APN to see how it performs?  Could you share what keys values you changed?


----------



## martzelx (Feb 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Manually setting an mms APN will override certain key values and settings under HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\.  It sets value under SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerProviderSettings\ to use the provided apn profile.  Did you try removing the mms APN to see how it performs?  Could you share what keys values you changed?

Click to collapse



If I remove my custom profiles (Internet and MMS), Nothing works because the phone has not the default settings of european carriers in the FFU.

But, if I well understand what you replied yesterday, it is normal that "PerSIMSettings" changes have not effect, because I use custom APN settings stored in the HKML\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerProviderSettings key.

Is it correct ?

And here's my keys values:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\@[email protected]]
"ADDR"="http://mms.bouyguestelecom.fr/mms/wapenc"
"TO-NAPID"="Bouygues MMS_m"
"TO-PROXY"="Bouygues MMS_m-PRXY"
"MS"=dword:00000258
"ConnectionNameSuffix"="WAP"
"AllowSelectAllContacts"=dword:00000001
"MaxRetryCount"=dword:00000003
"RetrySize"=dword:0000012c
"TargetVideoFormat"=dword:00000000
"UseUTF8ForUnspecifiedCharset"=dword:00000001
"UAProf"="http://useragentprofile.microsoft.com/uaprof/Lumia950r100.xml"
"UserAgentString"="WindowsPhoneMMS/1.0 WindowsPhoneOS/10.0-13333 MICROSOFT-Lumia 950"
"ShowAutomaticallyDownloadMMSToggle"=dword:00000001
"MMSGroupText"=dword:0000000
"DeliveryNotifySupported"=dword:0000001
"SMSDeliveryNotify"=dword:0000000

Thanks for spending time on my problem.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 21, 2018)

I am not certain which key values get overridden when you enter an APN manually...
What I would do is start over, because what you really need is to either defer to someone from your region with a working device....or maybe even export all the keys from [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\] and [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\] from one of your working devices, and compare and contrast.  It is a pain to do but it is hard to tell what key(s) that you imported are causing the problem from my end.  There is a key you can add that generates and error code, in the app whenever there is an error that you could try....Maybe it could help

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID]
"ErrorCodeEnabled"=dword:00000001

Here are some other keys that you could try too that I do not see in what you pasted.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID]
"AutomaticallyDownload"=dword:00000001
"AutoRetryDownload"=dword:0000001
"MMSLimitAttachments"=dword:00000005


----------



## martzelx (Feb 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I am not certain which key values get overridden when you enter an APN manually...
> What I would do is start over, because what you really need is to either defer to someone from your region with a working device....or maybe even export all the keys from [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\] and [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\] from one of your working devices, and compare and contrast.  It is a pain to do but it is hard to tell what key(s) that you imported are causing the problem from my end.  There is a key you can add that generates and error code, in the app whenever there is an error that you could try....Maybe it could help
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\REPLACE_WITH_YOUR_SIM_CARD_ID]
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I have already test these keys, specially the ErrorCodeEnabled, but I never got an error code.

That's the problem, it seems to have no effect.


----------



## martzelx (Mar 1, 2018)

martzelx said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I have already test these keys, specially the ErrorCodeEnabled, but I never got an error code.
> 
> That's the problem, it seems to have no effect.

Click to collapse



Hello Nate,
Sorry for the late reply, but I was busy at work.
I have no news about MMS (sending still works, but not receiving).

I have read in some forums that it's better to put a SIM card the first time the phone is started.
I haven't done it, so I tried to flash my phone with your method ([Guide] How to flash the Open Market FFU for the IDOL4s Open Market 6071W) and it's works fine. Thanks a lot.
But, my MMS problem has not been not solved.

So, I goes on to compare deeply the Idol 4 Pro FFU with Idol 4S's one.
To do that, I have extracted all the UICC files and dependant files stored in the ADC folder:
\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft\ProvisionDataCriticalSettings.cab
\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft\ProvisionData.cab

During this task, I found an interesting set of keys about VisualVoicemail and tried to add my carrier's settings (as the settings for ATT US and TMObile US).
Quite simple at a first look, unfortunatly, I can't write in this registry section.

Here's the keys I want to create:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable]
"208.20"="Bouygues"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable\Bouygues]
"CLSIDAccessor"="{BC371B86-031F-4BD7-9E7D-FB5DF7D1D8C3}"
"CLSIDProvider"="{039B8E0E-EA5E-4801-96CD-71E7B343F03F}"
"ClientType"="WP"
"DeviceType"="0"
"EncryptedSmsSupported"=dword:00000000
"IgnoreLegacyNotifications"=dword:00000000
"IncomingPort"=dword:0000157b
"InitialSmsDestinationNumber"="22344"
"ProtocolVariant"="omtp"

Do you know if there are some read-only sections (only configurable at the first setup)?

Xavier


----------



## nate0 (Mar 1, 2018)

@martzelx
If you are looking at the ADC files then those are configured upon sim insert or at first set up like you did.  Just depends on what you are looking at.  Which ROM is flashed to your phone currently?

Is your phone interop unlocked with the ndtk packaged provisioned?  In the registry, how you trying to add the entries (import, manually in the browser, or the registry editor option)  The browser option does not always work in Interop Tools, so if it does not you can try the Editor to add them and it is usually successful. Using the import method usually works anywhere too in the registry too.


----------



## martzelx (Mar 1, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @martzelx
> If you are looking at the ADC files then those are configured upon sim insert or at first set up like you did.  Just depends on what you are looking at.  Which ROM is flashed to your phone currently?
> 
> Is your phone interop unlocked with the ndtk packaged provisioned?  In the registry, how you trying to add the entries (import, manually in the browser, or the registry editor option)  The browser option does not always work in Interop Tools, so if it does not you can try the Editor to add them and it is usually successful. Using the import method usually works anywhere too in the registry too.

Click to collapse



Actually, I flashed the same ROM as provided when I bought the phone, the OpenMarket FFU for Idol 4S (6071W), but with your additionnal file as mentionned previously.

Yes, my phone is unlocked with the ndtk, but I have also test with the WinRT registry provider.
I have tried the 3 ways:
- Import reg files => no return error, , but no effect
-Add entry manually in the browser => no return error, but no effect
-Use the registry editor => "Write failed"

To be sure, I have import these keys (for example) and it works:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX]
"HideHighestSpeed"=dword:00000000
"HideHighestSpeed2G"=dword:00000000
"HideHighestSpeed3GOnly"=dword:00000001
"HideHighestSpeed4G"=dword:00000000
"HideHighestSpeed4G3GOnly"=dword:00000001
"HighestSpeed2G"="2G"
"HighestSpeed3G"="3G" (instead of 4G)
"HighestSpeed4G"="4G" (instead of LTE)

Xavier


----------



## nate0 (Mar 1, 2018)

martzelx said:


> Actually, I flashed the same ROM as provided when I bought the phone, the OpenMarket FFU for Idol 4S (6071W), but with your additionnal file as mentionned previously.
> 
> Yes, my phone is unlocked with the ndtk, but I have also test with the WinRT registry provider.
> I have tried the 3 ways:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so on your phone what is under the Key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail]?
You could try a different version of Interop Tools. I use Interop Tools L for all my lumias and OEM windows phones and it works fine.
Just to double check for you, if you import values and keys.  The underlying keys have to exist and if they do not you have to create them in the import prior to the value entries....

So if nothing exists under [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail] you would want to import the sub keys firs then the subkey's values underneath it.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable\Bouygues]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable]
"208.20"="Bouygues"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Servic e\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable\Bouygues]
"CLSIDAccessor"="{BC371B86-031F-4BD7-9E7D-FB5DF7D1D8C3}"
"CLSIDProvider"="{039B8E0E-EA5E-4801-96CD-71E7B343F03F}"
"ClientType"="WP"
"DeviceType"="0"
"EncryptedSmsSupported"=dword:00000000
"IgnoreLegacyNotifications"=dword:00000000
"IncomingPort"=dword:0000157b
"InitialSmsDestinationNumber"="22344"
"ProtocolVariant"="omtp"


----------



## martzelx (Mar 1, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ok, so on your phone what is under the Key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail]?
> You could try a different version of Interop Tools. I use Interop Tools L for all my lumias and OEM windows phones and it works fine.
> Just to double check for you, if you import values and keys.  The underlying keys have to exist and if they do not you have to create them in the import prior to the value entries....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On my phone, under the key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail], there is:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable]
"310,160"="TMOUS"
etc....
"310,980"="ATTUS"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable\TMOUS]
Some keys....

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable\ATTUS]
Some keys....

Here's a screenshot of FieldMedic showing these settings.


----------



## martzelx (Mar 25, 2018)

martzelx said:


> On my phone, under the key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail], there is:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Service\VisualVoicemail\RegistrationTable]
> "310,160"="TMOUS"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Finally, I've found a solution for my MMS problem (sending was Ok, but not receiving).
In fact, it was pretty simple when full access to the filesystem has been enabled.

I have simply replaced the ADC files of the idol 4 Pro (6077X) at the same location (C:\PROGRAMS\Common Files\ADC\Microsoft) and reboot the phone.

As explained by Nate, ADC files are automatically provisioned when SIM card is getting active at phone restart.
So, I got all the required parameters by my carrier (Bouygues Telecom), and MMS is now working without adding any custom APN settings.

Thanks to all for your help
:good::good::good::good:


----------



## KlimR (Mar 26, 2018)

martzelx 
Thank you! Your tips helped set up your cellular network profile. MMS works (Vodafone-Ukraine).


----------



## Mike0078 (Nov 1, 2018)

I have Cricket Wireless, and I tried both of the Reg files posted - and still couldn't get the dumb phone to send or receive MMS messages.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mike0078 said:


> I have Cricket Wireless, and I tried both of the Reg files posted - and still couldn't get the dumb phone to send or receive MMS messages.

Click to collapse



Is your Alcatel IDOL 4s running the T-mobile firmware or the OpenMarket Firmware?  If it is T-mobile firmware still yet unlocked and able to be used on Cricket wireless and you are willing flash the FW to it that will work better...  Do a backup and then follow the instructions we have posted in the forums here for flashing the Open Market Firmware FFU to the IDOL 4s phone if it has the T-mobile FW.  Personally I feel that would be a better choice.


----------



## Mike0078 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks - I'll give it a shot and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Mike0078 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Thanks*



nate0 said:


> Is your Alcatel IDOL 4s running the T-mobile firmware or the OpenMarket Firmware?  If it is T-mobile firmware still yet unlocked and able to be used on Cricket wireless and you are willing flash the FW to it that will work better...  Do a backup and then follow the instructions we have posted in the forums here for flashing the Open Market Firmware FFU to the IDOL 4s phone if it has the T-mobile FW.  Personally I feel that would be a better choice.

Click to collapse



The flashing of the firmware worked perfectly - thanks a lot!


----------



## nate0 (Nov 5, 2018)

Mike0078 said:


> The flashing of the firmware worked perfectly - thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Great! Glad to hear that.


----------

